# Maravia Urethane coating



## whitefish (Apr 2, 2009)

I am looking for info and tips on coating my Aire raft with the maravia urethane offered thru cascade. My Aire raft has a few rub spots from friction cause by over night parking in current and rubbing on rocks. I spoke to air and was told the maravia urethane would be my best bet to make my boat more durable. My question is has anyone done this how did you apply it roller, brush, spray, he long do you wait in between coats and were you satisfied with the end result. Thanks again for any tips.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

*Cascade River Gear formally Cascade Outfitters*

Hi Whitefish, 

So here is the skinny on urethane, it takes approximately 4 gallons per boat to coat it properly. The problem is that it most likely will not adhere to your boat. Not only is it a different PVC material than the one we use to build Maravia's but your boat has also been exposed to so many elements i.e. sunscreen, 303, cleaners, etc. that there is no way to get it to a factory clean state where the boat could be sprayed or painted with urethane. You may end up spending a whole heap of money and time and then end up with a peeling and very rough looking raft. AIRE stopped using our urethane on their boats for logos because it was not adhering their PVC fabric. I hope that helps and saves you some time and $$. My best advice if you feel that your rub marks are down to the fabric and getting ready to spring leaks would be patching it vs. trying urethane. Let me know if I can help with anything else. 

Keep it Right Side Up,
Renee


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I do generally agree with Cascade but have a solution that I have successfully applied.

System 6 Urethane coating. 

https://rivergear.com/raft-repair-solutions/system-6-urethane-coating-application/


I have applied clear wear patches to the bottoms of cats and rafts. Just tape off a high wear area and use a bit of sanding and MEK to prep the area. Use roller to apply. 

I think system 6 is the best and only coating for the DIY.

Good Luck


----------



## whitefish (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info it just seems confusing that I talked with Aire and was told my best option was to apply urethane purchased through cascade, my boat is only 2 seasons old just trying to beef up the bottom protection.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

We love that AIRE sent you our way, they are our people!! We just don't want to sell you a product that does not adhere to your boat and costs you time and money. It sounds like our Dirtbagkayaker has a solution that he has used, maybe the urethane they are selling is more compatible with the AIRE boats? I wish I had an answer for you Whitefish and hope you find a great solution! Kindly, Renee


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Cascade, Aire, and Maravia are all bros that support each other in a big kumbaya circle. All their facilities are very close to each other. 

Maravia urethane is good. But its not the only urethane out there that kicks ass. Just saying.

System 6 has PVC specific coating that will stick to your boat. Prep is key to good adhesion.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I would call the guys who know all about this stuff.

Inflatable Technologies Image Gallery

or

http://raftfix.com

I kind of think that those two sites are the same company but not sure. A buddy of mine knows one of the guys from the company above and said he was impressed by how much he knew about repairing all kinds of boats and doing urethane coatings and logos.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

We are absolutely not the same company.

I own Raftfix and have since its beginning in 2006.

Unfortunately Whitewater Inflatable Repair/ IT is also owned by a guy named Zach who used to work for IT and then opened WIR. WIR bought IT's name and website awhile back. I am not sure if he is operating under only the name IT now or if he is using both. It would make sense to use IT since it is a well known name. 

It has certainly caused confusion since the two repair shops in denver are owned by guys named zach. I thought he should have changed his name when he opened the shop, but no such luck. I am sure it has scored him some buisiness. He knows his shit as well and i'd recommend calling him for free advice or bringing the boat to me if you want it professionally done.

I have had great luck getting System 6 and Flextuff 50/90 to adhere well to used PVC boats. I haven't ever used the Maravia product but cannot imagine it is that different. As with any paint job it is all about prepwork. Follow the directions on either product and it will come out well.


----------



## whitefish (Apr 2, 2009)

I would defenetly bring you my boat to add a coat of urethane but live in Montana so looking for as much info from folks with first hand knoledge on the subject so I can carry out this project with great success.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

ZBaird- what is the name of your shop? Are you a certified Maravia repair center (should I ever need it)?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I used the System 6 to repair an old NRS boat recently and have had good luck with it so far. Check out https://rivergear.com/raft-repair-solutions/

They have been in business since 1983 and have many options and information on their web site.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Here are some before and after photos if they will load properly.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

I am not an official Maravia warranty center.

I Have worked on a ton of Maravias though.


----------



## whitefish (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow your boat looks great did you have any issues working with the system 6 product? Knowing what you no now would you do anything different or any pro tips for folks taking on this project.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Not really other than watching the very thorough you-tube video that Rivergear has on their site, but there is a bit of a learning curve when applying it which was done with a roller. There is also a short window in which it needs to be reapplied to add multiple coats and a good respirator is also needed. This boat had about 35 hours in it with meticulous prep as there was major sun damage and the application of the System 6. 

So far it has been working pretty well and the boat holds air OK. It would have been going to the land fill otherwise due to the major sun damage although the SB floor looks brand new and holds air great. I got the old 1993 NRS 10.5 boat for $75 and another $50 for one of the thwarts that had been replaced. The System 6 cost $300 for a gallon of which we used about 3/4 of the product so I have about $425 plus labor in the boat. Hope that helps.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Nice work. That really points out the importance of prep on urethane jobs. 

Dude has 35 hours into his project!


----------



## Hoops (Apr 30, 2015)

I think you should consider Man of Rubber's system 6. Gary & Beth Harper can help you out, the instructions are on their web page and comes with the kit, you should order PVC primer as well as color. Having used both on repairs I prefer the System 6 over Maravia's urethane.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

That looks REALLY GOOD, I'm not sure I could pull off the same project with similar results. Awesome job! 

Makes me wish you could lineX a boat. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Hoops (Apr 30, 2015)

You can do it yourself, just be patient and follow directions, just so you know it will take a few coats to do it correctly


----------



## whitefish (Apr 2, 2009)

Moving forward on this project my boat is 2 years old Aire told me if I coat the bottom with urethane that section will no longer be covered under warranty. I would hate to give up the remaining 8 years it would be covered because I wanted to do preventitive maintanace and make my boat more resistive to abrasion?


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

whitefish said:


> I would defenetly bring you my boat to add a coat of urethane but live in Montana so looking for as much info from folks with first hand knoledge on the subject so I can carry out this project with great success.


If you really want a good repair, its worth the couple bennes to ship a boat. Nothing is cheap these days and cheeping out can be like stepping over a dollar to pick up a dime. Boat repairs can nickel and dime you to death. Space, chemicals, clean up, that extra trip to lowes again and again. Then there is the knowledge of the process itself. All I'm getting at is 300 bucks in shipping might not really be that much.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

whitefish said:


> Moving forward on this project my boat is 2 years old Aire told me if I coat the bottom with urethane that section will no longer be covered under warranty. I would hate to give up the remaining 8 years it would be covered because I wanted to do preventitive maintanace and make my boat more resistive to abrasion?


wait until it wears through, they'll fix it for free or give you a new boat. I still don't quite understand where you were parking it that allowed it to wear over night - a corral reef?


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Did you send them pics of the wear and ask about them fixing it? That would be the first course of action. Why don't you post pics here? Maybe it's not as bad as you are feeling. My last boat I bought used, it saw 6 years of being drug down the gallatin at low water as a commercial boat. There were several spots worn to the scrim (that is through the second layer and into the scrim of the tubes themselves) that I just put a wear guard on. Maybe that would be another option if the wear is in isolated spots as opposed to a large area.


----------



## whitefish (Apr 2, 2009)

The wear is not terrible but boats are expensive and would like to do whatever I can to make it last.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

I am in agreement with Elkhaven, do not void your warranty; the AIRE 10 year no fault is the best warranty out there! Those are some pretty tough boats too so maybe posting some photos for all of us to take a look at will put your mind at ease. Scuffs and scrapes should not change the integrity of your awesome river ride!


----------

